# O&A Back To Terristial Radio!!!



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.billboardradiomonitor.co...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1002383413

THEY AREN'T LEAVING XM


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

They were already kicked off XM on DirecTV.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

GeorgeLV said:


> They were already kicked off XM on DirecTV.


 huh..they were kicked off directv..not XM


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is hard tos ee this lasting very long. Personally I never saw their appeal. I think that Infinity should have gone with that other team. The one with Mike O'Meara ana his partner Don Something or Other.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Here is another link: http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20060420/en_celeb_eo/18852



> Under the terms of the deal, a three-hour version of the Opie & Anthony XM show would air on WFNY New York, WYSP Philadelphia, WBCN Boston, KLLI Dallas, WNCX Cleveland, WRKZ Pittsburgh and WPBZ West Palm Beach.
> 
> CBS Radio would have control over the portion of the show its stations aired, while XM would retain control over the uncensored version simulcast on satellite radio, as well as two additional exclusive hours of the program.
> 
> Spokespersons for both CBS Radio and XM declined to comment on the deal, which is expected to be officially announced next week.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

GeorgeLV said:


> They were already kicked off XM on DirecTV.


directv wants the xm channels to be just music


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Or maybe the customers who wanted all music were more vocal than those who liked Home Plate and High Voltage in their comments to D*.


----------

